# 4 wheel drive is stuck



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

ussmileyflagmy buddy has a 2006 f250 6.0 powerstroke any ideas on what the problem is ? the hubs are on auto


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*4wd stuck*

does it have the turn knob on the dash ,cause if it does first, the only time you use it with the turn knob if your really stuck in mud or something but if you have the turn knob chances are there is switch that activates the trans to go in 4wd and that switch may be bad .


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

its the knob type the switch works fine i the 4 x 4 light will go on when i turn it when i turn it off its out but it feels like its still in 4 x 4


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

With engine off, key on, get underneath and listen for the trans case shift motor while engaging/ disengaging 4wd. Might have to be in neutral foot on brake. If you hear it and the dash indicator says it works, then probably does. Jack up the front, see if axle shafts turn when spinning the wheels.If in 2wd and they turn, hubs might not be disengaging. Get some Warn hub locks.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

also if its in 4wd when you take it out of 4wd to put it in 2wd back up about 10 feet or so also see if it diengages cause if go 4wd right into 2wd while going forward it sometimes doesent come out of 4wd so try backing up and seeing if it comes out .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a 99 F-250 LD it has the dial 4x4 shifter and the vacuum axle engage. I noticed the axle does not disengage for a while unless you back up for 10 feet. The truck in question may have been used on dry pavement or a real hard surface with 4x4 engaged.That will cause the 4x4 system to "bind". Try backing up then shift out. Try it in neutral too. Sometimes it may be in 4Low and it will not shift till it's in neutral. Try _tapping _the motor section of the shift modual on the transfer case with a hammer with a helper turning the shift dial.This may help it to shift out and you can get it home to repair.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I had this happen in my 03 Powerstroke, just like said before, put in in reverse and back up and it should disengage for you. I was stuck in 4Lo, I have this one nasty driveway on a hill during a real icy storm and I used it and it got stuck, I tried taking it out after the driveway was done, no luck. Ended up doing the next two drives in 4Lo to finish the 1st round of customers and went back home and messed with it, backed up about 30ft and it popped right out....good luck to your friend....and try to keep hammers away from your transfer case in general!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I said tap, _not bang_ on the shift motor. It may jar the brushes loose enough to make it shift. Then get it home to replace the shift setup.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I never said "bang" either, and I only suggested he try everything else before "tapping" on your T-case...not trying to oust your method Mr. Sensitive....I believe you read into what I said a little too much...let's focus on his post and forget the rest...no hard feelings


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bru z71;1043151 said:


> ussmileyflagmy buddy has a 2006 f250 6.0 powerstroke any ideas on what the problem is ?


I think you identified the problem right there.

I've noticed sometimes they highlight the problem right on the front of the truck in blue.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

Lol this is true


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

The Heartbeat Stops Here (ford) 

Can 
Hear
Every
Valve 
Yell
:laughing::laughing:
Drips
Oil
Drips
Gas
Everywere


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fix
Or
Repair
Daily


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a 2004 with the auto hubs and I had a problem with the hubs not disengaging as they were stuck in the engaged position. If you try one of the above suggestions with the ignition on turning the knob in the cab between 2 & 4 wheel you should hear the t-case engage and disengage, next start looking at the hubs. the ford auto hubs have a bad track record after replacing 2 and then having another one go bad after only a year I solved my problem and just put warn manual hubs on the front. Ford auto hubs are around $250 each and the new warn cost me $300 for the pair.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am not being sensitive. Your not hitting the transfer case, just the motor that does the shifting. It's like a starter motor. You may have a bad spot or the case is rusted out and full of gunk. The indicator light switch for the 4x4 light is on the transfer case so that's where the problem is. You may have a bad connection,pull apart the junction blocks check for gunk and put dielectric grease in them. Turn off the truck and try again, I noticed that early 2000 trucks seem to have problems powering all the circuits off the ignition circuit.The next time you try it works.


----------

